# beginners piano classical recommendations



## ldiat

Hello everyone!! I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a classical piano piece for beginners? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Try John Field's nocturnes.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Mozart's sonata in C, K545.


----------



## ldiat

Thank you for the info!


----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> Hello everyone!! I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a classical piano piece for beginners? Thank you!!!!


Just how much of a beginner are you? Have you played at all? If not, some of those suggestions would be very hard!


----------



## aimee

worov said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above piece is from this book, Cornelius Gurlitt Op. 117 (see #6). The whole thing is very good for beginners.

and this one - Cornelius Gurlitt, Eine Auswahl der schonsten Vortragsstucke fur die Vor- und Unterstufe (A selection of the most beautiful concert pieces for the pre - and lower grades), edited by Heins Schungeler


----------



## Balthazar

The collection _First Lessons in Bach_ published by Alfred Masterworks is both interesting and accessible to beginners.


----------



## worov

aimee said:


> The above piece is from this book, Cornelius Gurlitt Op. 117 (see #6). The whole thing is very good for beginners.
> 
> and this one - Cornelius Gurlitt, Eine Auswahl der schonsten Vortragsstucke fur die Vor- und Unterstufe (A selection of the most beautiful concert pieces for the pre - and lower grades), edited by Heins Schungeler


I totally agree. Cornelius Gurlitt composed many pieces for beginners and some of them are highly musical.


----------



## ldiat

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions!! Once I decide which Id like to learn first, I will start playing. As for my musical ability, I have been playing the violin for 25 years and learned while I was in school and kept playing afterwards. I am self taught on the piano and have only been playing faithfully for a few years. I would love more suggestions if you have any others. Thank you again, I really appreciate your time :tiphat:


----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## aimee

There're 43 small pieces in this Schumann's Album for the Young, Op. 68 . Some have attractive sounds, some don't, it depends...
You might want to listen to this complete clip to decide which ones to play.


----------



## worov

aimee said:


> There're 43 small pieces in this Schumann's Album for the Young, Op. 68 . Some have attractive sounds, some don't, it depends...
> You might want to listen to this complete clip to decide which ones to play.


Actually I like all of the pieces in this opus. Of course I have my favorites. But in my opinion, all the pieces are wonderful.


----------



## worov




----------



## johankillen

Mozarts variation Ah vous dirai-je, maman was really good for me. Try it! Its fun to play!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

[Deleted by poster]


----------



## quietfire

I have really developed a taste for Bach, so I can recommend some easier Bach pieces to play. May not be the easiest pieces for total beginner, but definitely worth it!

1. Various pieces from Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach (about Grade 1 to 4)
2. Little preludes (about Grade 5 to 6)

You can consult the RCM's piano syllabus for specific pieces. That's what I usually do when I want to consult the difficulty of a particular piece, or just get some ideas about repetoire in general.

Hope it helped.


----------



## Bettina

Burgmuller's Op. 100. Lots of variety in this collection. I particularly recommend #15, Ballade:


----------

